# Temporary fuel line to center carb of tri-power on '66 GTO



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

I have my tri-power carbs off the car and am ready to reinstall the phenolic insulators. While I have them off, I decided that I want to tune the center carb mixture screws without the front carb in place, using block-off plates for the front and rear carbs. This means I need to run a temporary fuel line from the fuel filter to the center carb, preferably using the brass Weather Head block. I thought I would be clever by ordering the N129B piece from Ames, which is a '66 fuel line for a 4 bbl carb. Problem is, the N129B has a 3/8" flare nut, and the stock line to the tri-power center carb uses a 1/2" flat nut. 
I'm hoping that someone on this forum has done what I'm attempting to do and can give me some advice on the fitting I can used to plumb a 3/8" fuel hose from the fuel filter to just the center carb from a tri-power setup. If I can find something like the N129B part from Ames, but with the smaller flare nut, that would be the easiest, as I wouldn't need to change out the brass Weather Head block for a temporary setup. But if there's an easier path that requires swapping out the fitting at the carb inlet, I'll go that route. 

The online sites like Ames provide the various fuel line options for many different years of carbs, but it doesn't provide the fitting sizes for the various pieces. I'm hoping someone can offer some first hand advice and save me some hours of grinding through websites trying to figure out what might fit. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Try putting the sizes you want in at the Holley website or even summit.....for Earl’s fittings.

Holley owns them and they have a wide variety of fittings.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Earls 00115ERL Hardline Adapter, 1/2-20 IFM to 3/8-24 IFF


Stainless Steel Construction. Available for Any Hardline Plumbing Situation And Many Custom Applications.Ideal for Use w/ Stainless Steel, Steel, and Easy Form Tubing Stainless Steel w/ Natural Finish 1 Piece Per Package




www.speedwaymotors.com





Speedway has them too...not sure if you can find the size you need but Earl’s makes a good variety


----------



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

Lemans guy said:


> Earls 00115ERL Hardline Adapter, 1/2-20 IFM to 3/8-24 IFF
> 
> 
> Stainless Steel Construction. Available for Any Hardline Plumbing Situation And Many Custom Applications.Ideal for Use w/ Stainless Steel, Steel, and Easy Form Tubing Stainless Steel w/ Natural Finish 1 Piece Per Package
> ...


Probably the easiest fix would be an adapter that would adapt the 3/8" fitting on the N129B and reduce it down to the 1/2" port on the brass fitting. That Earls hardline adapter might be the ticket. I need to measure the threads so I can confirm the right fittings.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Why not install the carbs on top of the block off plates?


----------



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

Old Man Taylor said:


> Why not install the carbs on top of the block off plates?


Mostly because I am trying to get the front carb out of the way so I can tune the idle mixture screws.
I think I have found the solution:








Edelmann 831260 Edelmann Clamp-Style NPT to Hose Barb Fittings | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Edelmann Clamp-Style NPT to Hose Barb Fittings with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Fittings and Adapters at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com




I’ll just replace the brass Weather Head fitting and thread in the 3/8” barbed elbow.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

This one bends well & can get to them with the front carb mounted, a must on Tri-powers, it’s on Amaz

Heavy-duty flexible shaft for easy access
Four adapters conveniently store in the hollow handle
For adjusting idle / mixture screws on GM and Chrysler
Fit type: Universal









another trick is to use a piece of 5/16” rubber fuel line about 10” long , u can snake in There onto the idle screw heads and twist


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Do you have the fuel block that bolts into the center carb? I think this is just a pipe thread to double flare fitting. If you have this just get a short piece of preflared brake line at the auto parts store - I belive it will be 5/16" , cut the other end off and but the rubber hose from fuel pump on it, use two clamps since the bare end of the tube wont have a bump to retain it.


----------

